# finally got my baby



## bullisland (Apr 24, 2009)

2002 Dodge Ram 1500 SLT 4x4 Quad Cab.
6" Lift
35" tires

Does amazin on the beach. Pics from Oregon Inlet. No fish though lol but my girl's lil bro and his friend loved it anyways! :fishing:





































Another random from just a bit of mud playin


----------



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

Nice truck. Now lets go sink it in some deep mud....lol


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Sure is pretty.
just got me a 2004 F250 quad cab


----------



## bullisland (Apr 24, 2009)

yessir! gonna add a 3" body and maybe 37s to it down the road and then I'll be even happier!

I sure had a hard time deciding between this and a ford super duty...but I'm extremely happy with another Dodge  and you'll never believe me, but I get 24mpg highway  look into an HHO mod


----------



## plotalot (Apr 27, 2009)

Nice truck congratulations, nothing like that new truck feeling even if it is only a "new to me truck". In my opinion a body lift isn't a very good idea. If you actually are getting 24 mpg highway, why even think about messing up what seems to be a perfect balancing act with 37" tires.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice. Congrats.


----------



## bullisland (Apr 24, 2009)

the HHO mod basically converts the truck into a wanna-be hybrid. its a hydrogen fuel cell setup that runs off distilled water when the conditions are right (so when im accelerating im on just gas, but she'll convert over once im cruising) so I shouldnt loose much mpg with a extra 3" lift, but with larger tires i'll see the difference


----------



## MDubious (May 10, 2008)

Ohhhh yeeeahhh!!!


----------

